# Post-Snow Storm Snow Goose Migration Report



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

A buddy of mine called today from a VERY EXTENSIVE scouting trip across North Dakota.

He travelled from Fargo to Jamestown and up HW 281 to Bottineau, Rolette, Bisbee..down towards Devils Lake and zig zagged in-between these areas. In other words, over 600 miles as of 4:30.

He reported VERY few snow geese north of HW 2. The weather conditions are very poor, so he had a hard time scouting. Snow covers the ground everywhere north of HW 200. The only concentrations he found were around Devils Lake, and south of the snow line.

So where are the snow geese? Did he just happen to miss them or did they move back south?...................stay tuned!


----------



## Dean Nelson (Mar 3, 2002)

The birds where we found them last weekend were piled in one small spot and if you were off by a few miles you would have thought there were none there. We have about 4 inches in GF with 7-13 coming in the next day so watch for birds to cross 94.


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

The map is looking good (for us in the south at least...)

http://www.rap.ucar.edu/weather/surface/snowAFus.gif


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

NDG&F hotline says the birds have all moved to southern ND.


----------



## dropanchor (Oct 11, 2002)

I could hear them going over this morning, sounds like theyre going south. But I wasn't able to see them. Should be good south of 94 east of bismarck.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Well I managed to scratch one more snow, went out west of town and happened to stumble upon a good feed. Well thing should be getting pretty hot here within the next day or so. There could have been more birds in the area but the visibility was horrible.


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

Tons of snows In South Eastern Burleigh county. as of 5:00 tonight. Get em boys!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Sounds like the best opportunities are over towards Bismarck. I've heard from a few people that Steele to Tappen has good numbers.

Scouters aren't seeing as many as expected around Jamestown, but it sounds like between Jamestown to Carrington is a good area to start. Doesn't sound like huntable numbers south of I-94, but we never got west of HW 281 and I hear there's some over that way.

Still 20K at Sand Lake.


----------



## spirit water steve (Mar 13, 2003)

found some nice opportunities a little south and west of Devils Lake. Saw some flocks flying high and heading back south. Did more watching than shooting but did bring home two for Sunday supper. It was really peaceful lying in the coulee ditches waiting for a hoped for low flyover. Dress warm and dry.


----------



## MnDiver (Oct 1, 2002)

Hunted in SD on Sat. one last time around Sand Lake, Plenty of birds around, I would say more than the 20K they estimated. Not all the birds were using the Refuge, so there is plenty coming your way, only manage to shoot 18, should of had plenty more but not bad for a last day. Good Luck boyz..

:beer:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Went out for what i would assume to be the last weekend in SE ND again. Used decoys and an e-caller for the first time ever in the spring season and it seemed to work alright except for the fact that nearly everytime we had birds circling the tape would run out and the birds would flare off. Shot 5 in the decoys saturday evening but had a smaller spread of only around 100 coys. Ended up with 18 over the two days. 5 birds were unuseable however because a hawk decided it would have some fun on the ice before i got back with the waders. Did end up getting one banded one though, so the weekend wasn't to bad. To tell you the truth i sure wouldn't mind N ND getting another arctic blast which is quite doubtful, but it sure would be fun to get another weekend out of this year.


----------



## CityHunter (Jan 9, 2003)

My brother hunted down around Lake Thompson in SD this past weekend and they shot around 20.Still a lot of birds around for this time of year.


----------

